# DIY CO2 Qs



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

Once I get the mixture in the 2liter, will I ever have to make more of a mixture? Should I have a 2nd 2 liter near by if the mixture gets too low / will it ever get low enough to re-fill?

Also, will the white diffuser plate in the my glass diffuser ever run out? If so, how do you go about replacing?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

CO2 systems use yeast fermentation to create CO2. Yeast eats sugar, and produces CO2. When there's no more sugar, it's time to recharge the CO2 system. You don't need a spare 2L bottle, all you need is some yeast and plain white cane sugar. When the CO2 production tapers off, just mix a fresh batch of the sugar and yeast with warm water in the 2L and plug it back into the system.

A ceramic plate diffuser's ceramic plate will never wear out, however you will have to clean it periodically. I've heard a light solution of baking soda and/or vinegar with a toothbrush usually does the trick, and if algae grows on it, soaking in a diluted ammonia solution then cleaning as above works.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I use DIY as well.Mine i do have a spare container(i use ocean spray bottles)because after a certain time the CO2 tapers off.I have timed my setup and it lasts just over six weeks.On the last week,i mix new up and have it waiting a few days before the other runs out.I have found the diffusers from fosters and smith work well with the DIY mix.

Theres an article on Aquatic Eden,that tells how to mix it for duration.
Aquatic Eden: DIY CO2 Recipe: Duration vs. Intensity - Aquascaping Aquarium Blog
I follow this recipe and it lasts well for me.
Heres the diffuser i use,BTW:
CO2 Systems & Accessories: Glass CO2 Diffuser
The white area is a ceramic disc.It will never run out.So no worries about this.


----------



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> I use DIY as well.Mine i do have a spare container(i use ocean spray bottles)because after a certain time the CO2 tapers off.I have timed my setup and it lasts just over six weeks.On the last week,i mix new up and have it waiting a few days before the other runs out.I have found the diffusers from fosters and smith work well with the DIY mix.


Yeah, the DrF&S one is the diffuser I got for Christmas. Can't wait to get my tank running...I'm so close right now...


----------

